# favorite tv shows?



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 5, 2013)

What are y'alls favorite shows on TV?

 Mine are Big Bang Theory and THE WALKING DEAD oh, and Conan (the night time talk show)

 I am taking a break from studying,  figured I would watch a little TV.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2013)

Walking dead top of the list


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to be zombie on that show SO BAD!!!


----------



## Conch times (Mar 5, 2013)

DUCK DYNASTY BABY!!!!!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 5, 2013)

Quack quack! Haha. I can do a wild turkey call but I can't do a duck call. Haha

 I have not seen that yet! I know its popular, but I can never catch it on!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> DUCK DYNASTY BABY!!!!!


 
 thats good to funny chit


----------



## westernbittersnut (Mar 5, 2013)

Hell on Wheels, Haven, Grimm


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 5, 2013)

I also love Pawn Stars!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> I want to be zombie on that show SO BAD!!!


 
 im a zombie every day until 9am


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 5, 2013)

[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2013)

Big Bang, Cook's Country/America's Test Kitchen, The Following, Family Guy, Rules of Engagement, Tosh.0, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Archer, CSI, Rangers Hockey, Knicks Basketball, Yankees Baseball, Steelers Football, This Old House, Yukon Men, Antiques Roadshow


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 5, 2013)

I like Antiques Road Show and CSI also! I also like House!


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 5, 2013)

BAHZINGA![8|]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 5, 2013)

Gotta love Sheldon! Hahahaha


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2013)

CLASSIC!!!


----------



## Ohiosulator (Mar 5, 2013)

the big bang is by far my favorite on now..

 I was in my geology course last week and my phone decided it didnt wanna be silent anymore, and I had bazinga as my notification. Good thing the professor had a sense of humor....



 Also I have always liked KOTH


----------



## grizz44 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ancient Aliens. [:-]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 6, 2013)

Dr. Who has been there going on 30 years for me now.
 Also, Hell on Wheels but I'm not sure this season will be as good.
 Bedlam, Grimm, 666 Park Ave, American Horror Story, Warehouse 13, Fringe, Walking Dead, The Hour and a few others.
 Not much into the US comedies, never have been. BBC's Outnumbered is a riot though.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 6, 2013)

I try to catch Big Bang even though last year I did little else than sleep and watch TV for months I gotta say there's really not much on the thing worth watching.  Channels that started out with good intentions like TLC, Discovery, The History Channel, etc have mostly turned away from good nature/history documentories to fake reality shows.  I like learning stuff from Pawn Stars and American Pickers but these too are so staged and dishonest that its hard to watch anymore.  The storage unit shows are the worst of the worst did anyone catch the one where a so called "expert" gave his opinion of some super common coke bottles?  When I was sick I enjoyed the reruns of Mash, Mayberry, Bonansa, Combat (on the local religious channe []l), much better than any of today's shows.  In the far past I liked shows like Red Skelton, Carol Burnett, etc.  Not too far past: Northern Exposure, Cheers, King of Queens, Raymond, History Detectives.  When I was a kid I'd stay up and watch Perry Mason and Twilight Zone cuz they scared the crap outa me and I knew I was supposed to be asleep!

 Did I say today's TV sucks!

 There, I feel better now!

 It's fun practicing to be an old kermugen (sp?)

 I have a buddy that wants to grow old so he can be a pain in the ass!
 There......I feel better now


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 6, 2013)

> gotta say there's really not much on the thing worth watching. Channels that started out with good intentions like TLC, Discovery, The History Channel, etc have mostly turned away from good nature/history documentories to fake reality shows.


Yup!


> I like learning stuff from Pawn Stars and American Pickers but these  too are so staged and dishonest that its hard to watch anymore.


Yup again! There's no way they get those prices.


> The storage unit shows are the worst of the worst did anyone catch the one where a so called "expert" gave his opinion


See above.


> In the far past I liked shows like Red Skelton, Carol Burnett, etc.  Not  too far past: Northern Exposure, Cheers, King of Queens, Raymond,  History Detectives.  When I was a kid I'd stay up and watch Perry Mason  and Twilight Zone cuz they scared the crap outa me and I knew I was  supposed to be asleep!


One more time! Yup!!! 

 I'm still into the British stuff, new and old. I wish I could get more of it. They have the US beat for quality TV for the most part though some of it hoovers too. I hind of of curse them for the whole kitchen hell concept taking over.

 Julia was another story altogether, RIP. She was a classic everywhere.
 See was American but have you ever seen "Posh Nosh", funny.


----------



## cookie (Mar 6, 2013)

Breaking Bad.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

The show "IT Crowd" is good. It's British. Pretty funny. 

 I like Downton Abbey, its a good show as well. Although I have only seen the first season.  I love Netflix.

 I love King of Queens, Raymond, Andy G, and Sienfield (sp?)
 Also!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> Breaking Bad.


 
 That's second on my list


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 6, 2013)

Game of Thrones, Spartacus, Suits, South Park, Firefly

 My gal has also introduced me to the guilty pleasures of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia and Supernatural.

 The Walking Dead, Dexter, and Breaking Bad are enjoyable shows but have let me down by their implementation of predictable plot elements and over-worn social/emotional/interpersonal conflicts. When you've seen one you've seen them all, regardless of the different superficial appearances of the same trope across programs. When I notice the tropes/cliches inserted in the show it is annoying, distracting and sometimes insulting. Kinda ruins it for me. Every show is guilty of using them, but it takes a sensitive and skilled hand to weave them in so that they are rendered invisible, at least most of the time.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

It's always sunny is pretty funny! The guy on that show that cleans the place, who was also on Horrible Bosses is pretty hilarious.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Game of Thrones, Spartacus, Suits, South Park, Firefly
> 
> ...


 
  The character's are the reason I watch Walking dead. The live ones [] 

 Remember the sopranos?  I got hooked on the "Characters" we all knew where the show was going []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

I watch Face off sometimes  
 Immortalized is another weird one.

 I'm all about weird.


 Oh can't forget FREAKSHOW  LOL


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

I like the characters also! I always match the characters up to people in my own lives based off of personality and what I think each person would do/react like in a situation. 

 I have a very active imagination. I do the same when I read books. I can't put a book down once I start it. I have to know how it ends.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2013)

In days gone by, Yancey Derringer:





​ Today:


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 6, 2013)

I always have and still watch MASH at 4 pm daily


----------



## AlexD (Mar 6, 2013)

My favorite is probably King of the Hill [] Also like How it's Made, Gold Rush, Pawn Stars, and if I'm in the mood "I shouldn't be alive". Although those things scare me [8D]


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't watch much TV these days, but back in the day I got a kick out ot the A Team.  That was one crack outfit!!  I especially liked the episode when the Team took an assignment in South America and had to sedate Mr T because he was afraid to fly.  I pitty the fool who was near him when he came out of it!!

 Tom


----------



## AMChandler (Mar 6, 2013)

Duck Dynasty for sure. House Hunters I can't get enough of, not sure why. My husband likes American Pickers and Pawn Stars, so we see a lot if them too. Daily Show and Colbert are must see!


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

American/Savage Diggers.... *BOOM BABY!!!*


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

My boyfriend likes the oldie but goodie shows like Gilligan's island, A Team, etc. He is all about the good, old school shows. He doesn't like t.v. now either (except for The Walking Dead) and I make him watch Conan with me if he is over that late. Conan cracks me up and Craig Ferguson!!! That man is HILARIOUS! I am watching Full House right now on Nick at Night.

 Let me ask y'all about this cartoon.... Have y'all seen ADVENTURE TIME?!?! It is a new cartoon on Cartoon Network.... If you have not seen it, check it out! Tell me the creators of this show are not on some type of drugs..... 

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5KC1E5NyR0

 I have to admit though... its kind of entertaining in a strange, I can handle it better than Spongebob kinda way...


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

A S S M O D E


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

GEOFF!!!!! [][][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

Im watching this at the moment.those kids are freakin brats! It portrays how the world really is. The mass majority are A hole [] you cant trust anyone.

 UPMalumpa umpa dee do, I got another A hole  for you.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

Who are some of your favorite comedians?!? 

 Here is one of my all time favorite! 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7auvTMm47uM

 I love to laugh! =)


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd either have to pick Top Gear (Either US or UK), American Pickers, or The Walking Dead.


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

George Carlin, Richard Pryor, Chris Rock, Sarah Silverman, Craig Ferguson, Anthony Jeselnik and myself...

 Tosh, Lampanelli & Ron White too


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

I bet your funny! haha

 I was just watching George Carlin! hahaha


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> I bet your funny! haha
> 
> I was just watching George Carlin! hahaha


 I am, and I can work clean or dirty, depending on the crowd...[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

He has a BAD mouth! [:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> Who are some of your favorite comedians?!?
> 
> ...


 

 Bill Burr   that dude tells it like it is.  (Let it go) Live & un cut

 And E pack is as funny as a heart operation gone bad. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> And E pack is as funny as a heart operation gone bad. [8D]


 You need to come to one of my shows, I'll leave you a pair of tickets at the 'will call' window....[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

I probably think I am funnier than I actually am though. I crack myself up. haha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

Now this guy is funny.  Billy Burr

  Most difficult job on the planet 


 http://youtu.be/rwPg2oarG_c


 Aint it the truth


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 6, 2013)

So  my favorite ones are the [ History 2 ].  RED Matthews


----------



## Conch times (Mar 7, 2013)

If you ain't got kids or your thinking of having kids, go to chucky cheese on Saturday night!! By god you'll leave there and go buy you a dog I ain't sh...in ya!!!
                                          "RODNEY CARRINGTON"


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 7, 2013)

Yancey Derringer ????

 Wow Surf I had to look that one up!  My favorite among that kind has to be the Lone Ranger, though Daniel Boone was up there.  I can't believe there was a scarcity of Native Americans out west so that they chose to use non indians as indians.  At first I thought X. Brands was Don Knotts!

 Although I knock TV I'll put in a plug for Dirty Jobs,  Modern Marvels, and I used to love to watch this in bed late on Sunday Nights partly because my wife thought it was so stupid:  The Red Green Show!!

 Also Deadliest Catch, but how many of those can you watch!


----------



## rmckin (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,
 I don't watch much tv, except when I'm at my Girlfriend's. She's a big fan of the paranormal shows, Gator Boys, and Looking For Bigfoot. 

 She also likes SOA, but I refuse to watch it....

 Mostly when I'm there, I'm in my Son's room watching Scoobie Doo movies with Him. He's all about ole Scoobie...

 Ron


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 7, 2013)

ancient aliens , the series.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 7, 2013)

Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Family Guy, Tosh.0 and Antiques Roadshow, and Monk


----------



## diggerdirect (Mar 7, 2013)

The title did say Show(s)

 In no particular order. Dont get to watch the tube very often, but when I do & if its on,

 Market Warriors
 Diggers
 Wheeler Dealers
 Woodwright's Shop with Roy UnderHill
 Rough Cut  with Tommy Mac
 Fast & Loud
 Gold Rush
 Bering Sea Gold
 Texas Car Wars
 Savage Family Diggers (BOOM Baby!)
 American Pickers
 Lords of war
 Bid & Destroy
 Picker Sisters
 Bamazon
 Graveyard Carz
 Auction Kings
 Auction Hunters
 Storage Wars
 Swamp Pawn
 Pawn Stars
 Cajun Pawn
 Hardcore Pawn
 Ax men
 Wicked Tuna
 SNL
 South Park
 How its made
 How they do it

 & of course;

 Perry mason
 Murder She Wrote
 Sherlock Holmes
 Peroit
 Midsomer Murders
 any & all Westerns

 The Patriot
 Con Air

 Might have missed some...[8|]


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 8, 2013)

Kitchen Nightmares--Hells Kitchen---Breaking Bad  Breaking bad is some of the best storyline and writing I've seen. A good guy that goes bad, and is really good at being the bad guy. Overall I watch on Netflix and rarely watch TV anymore.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 8, 2013)

AH just put a period b/w the Breaking Bad. lol   late night for me


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 8, 2013)

Netflix is the best. My boyfriend got me hooked on it! He don't even have cable b/c he just watches Netflix (when he has time).

 I like Netflix a lot, but I also like having my regular cable to watch.


----------



## glass man (Mar 8, 2013)

GUNSMOKE!!! I don't like any of then new fangled shows..well my 9 year old nephew has me watching "duck dynasty" but it is getting pretty boring fast!![]Jamie


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 8, 2013)

My step-dad loves Gunsmoke! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot "Call the Midwife". I'm not sure what it is about historical drama and the Brits. I guess they're just better.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 25, 2013)

He doesn't* have cable



> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> Netflix is the best. My boyfriend got me hooked on it! He don't even have cable b/c he just watches Netflix (when he has time).
> 
> I like Netflix a lot, but I also like having my regular cable to watch.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 25, 2013)

I like Lost Tapes, but I haven't seen it on lately. My favourite episodes are Southern Sasquatch and Dover Demon.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> GUNSMOKE!!! I don't like any of then new fangled shows..well my 9 year old nephew has me watching "duck dynasty" but it is getting pretty boring fast!![]Jamie


 
 No chit G man your still in the 60s  holmes [8D]


----------

